# 1 pick lots more to come



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Had very little sleep. Georgie didnt like sleeping alone much. He is eating right now. More pics to come... lots.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ok, Mike on the next picture can we see George's cute little face?????:bounce:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

What a cutie! More pics, please!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Ohhh...sweet, you got the black and tan one! Was it a hard choice or did he pick you?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's very very handsome!!!
Love those black and tans.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What a little sweetheart he is! I just can't wait to see more pics and now *IWAP!!!!!*


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Mike, what about letting George sleep with you?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

i am lousy pic taker.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I almost trip over him constantly. He stays so close.

he is so loving. but did do lots of wining and yipping last nigh. hope the neighbor is deaf... he is on my lap now . hope he doesnt pee.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

he stole my heart with his kisse, the sable was very nice but had a bit more attitute and not quite as friendly as george. george is not hyper but loves kisses. but might end up with seperation anxiety if i dont watch it.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

mikeb said:


> . he is on my lap now . hope he doesnt pee.


Good luck with that -- my brother was visiting me the last few days -- he decided to be helpful and picked BJ up from a long nap in his pen to take him outside. BJ got excited and peed on his (formerly white) shirt. heehee. I mean, oh, no, BJ, don't do that. heehee.

Your puppy is absolutely adorable! Jane


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

very cute- it looks like he may stay tan as well? What breeder is he from?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

George is a cutie pie. Looks like you made a good choice!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY MIKE!!! George is BEAUTIFUL!! Can't wait to see/hear more of him!


----------



## rudysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

awwww.....he is too cute. I think you have yourself a 'babe magnet'......enjoy your new baby!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

How was your trip? Do you think flying was the best way to go? How did you know which one was your George?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh Mike...George is adorable! 
I'm in love with his little teddy bear face


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations on finaly get to know George...and he became a black and tan...LOVE them. 

More pictures in the future I hope!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! He's a cutie!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*so george picked you after all...*

Adorable.

Read the good stuff on the forum regarding new owners. It will save you a lot of frustration if you start things well. Puppy love!

Here is some good stuff from HRI for havanese owners:

http://havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_weblinks&view=categories&Itemid=200029


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike, looks like George made the right choice. He is so cute, and eyebrows too! You have to tell us everything.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah! Another Black & Tan with eyebrows!! Seymour sends his regards to the new member of the b/t team with :eyebrows:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

George is adorable!!! He kind of looks like my Missy...I love the Havs with eye brows!

Congrats on George!! As you can tell we are all very happy and excited for you!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwww........... We want to hear all about it! Love the eyebrows! He is so cute! How did you pick the name George?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's such a cutie! Hope you guys both get more sleep tonight, the first few weeks are really tough but so worth it. Don't let him make you crazy, if you have things to do then put him in his crate or pen and go do it! You'll both be better off for it!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Mike, you are going to be a great puppy Dad, I can tell. You are going to be one busy Daddy for the next few months and more! Get ready! Enjoy all his little puppy antics, it goes by all too quickly :bounce:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

His hair looks so glossy and rich! He's beautiful! What a sweety. It's so nice he's sticking to you--that is in a Hav's genes! Just imagine how lonely for all his siblings and the activity level he's gone from. I don't think you'll have to worry about separation anxiety issues because of his wanting to be by you. Just do as other's have posted, and read past posts. If you need to do something, put him in his crate. It will get better.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He is adorable Mike. Enjoy him. What breeder did you get him from? I would love a puppy for therapy work also so I would love to know. I assume the they believe that George will be a good candidate for that right?


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Mike...George is adorable! Can't wait to hear the details of how he picked you and how he did with flying! I bet you've spent most of today playing! I hope George gets used to his crate so that you can have some freedom. He will in time! I'm sure he misses all of his brothers and sisters and his mama, so you're the one he looks for to give him the attention! We want more pictures, but don't let Holly look at them because every time she sees a puppy, she cries IWAP! *


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Mikeb,, you will have to do the "shuffle-walk" from now on or at least the next year.
Glad you and George understand each other so far.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww. It was worth the wait. George is an absolutely cutie pie.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Mike!! George is absolutely adorable!! Enjoy :bounce:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, he's such a cutie. I want to hear everything.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

He is having a great time. Likes wires which isn't good. Also bumped his head going under bed. Ripped up my map , uncoiled the paper towels. Have him getting treats out of a little kong which keeps him busy for a minute or so. Looks at himself in the mirror a lot.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You might want to put some bitter apple spray on those cords. Abby went through that stage while I had foot surgery and she was bored ~ chewed up cords on every lamp in the living room! I don't know how she managed to not get electrocuted although she did unplug them, too....lol


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know how much you want to know about life with george but I'll ramble on anyway. Having a hard time gettin a good pic by the time i take the pic he has moved to lick the camera. He is sleeping at my feet now. We just went to McDonalds for a sundae (for me). I keep him in sherpa bag till we get to teller then I let him out to greet teller. He doesnt really like being in sherpa bag but I cant handle him loose in car and he settles down in about 5 mins. I am really growing attached to this little guy despite his shenanigans. We are going to have our problems but he seems to be the friendliest, happiest little guy I ever met. I am introducing him to people in controlled situations, no walks and no meeting other dogs yet. Things will get easier and more fun when I can take him for walks and to classes. He has 1 ear that wants to flop over upside down, dunno if lots of dogs have that or not. WIll post more pics later.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

George is a cutie. Congratulations, you finally have your puppy, Mike!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

He's just the cutest!!!!!!! 
Yep, the first few months are challenging but ever so worth it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Mike! George is cute! I like the eyebrow:eyebrows: Boys too!:eyebrows:

I recommend you read alot of threads on here about crate training,bringing home puppy,potty training,bell training....just whatever comes up.

Crate training at night though will be quite beneficial I think. Some people put them right in their beds,but mine was crate trained and many havs continue to sleep in their crates long after they wouldn't have too. There will be decisions that you individually will make that will work best for you. Stay consistant......and enjoy him.:thumb:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mike,
Congrats, he is a doll! I'm sure he's going to love his new home and settle in nicely.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think the ear thing is normal. Abby's used to do it all the time and now it doesn't!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

mikeb said:


> I almost trip over him constantly. He stays so close.
> 
> he is so loving. but did do lots of wining and yipping last nigh. hope the neighbor is deaf... he is on my lap now . hope he doesnt pee.


When my guys were pups, I put bells on their collars, so I could hear them. It helped with tripping over them and knowing when they were on the move!
Since Bella is so tiny, I keep a one on her collar. She has learned to watch feet when people are around. She avoids being stepped on a lot.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

glad you have him contained in the car - much safer for him that way . . . .


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

shuffle shuffle shuffle. Mike you have a baby in the house, you sleep when George sleeps. He is adorable. I can't wait to see more pictures, to watch him grow. 

IWAP!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Well me and george are off to bed . Its about 10:15pm. set alarm for 2 am to let him out of his crate. Hope he doesnt yip and whine too long. Doesnt bother me just afraid may bother other close tennant but she didnt say anything about last night so think it will be ok. 1st full day with georgie over and had lots of fun, still a long way to go on housebreaking. I caught him before any poops but he snuck in some peepee's I didnt catch. He doesnt pee much so easy to clean up. Tomorrow is another day to work on everything. Don't work till tuesday and wednesday , then have 2 weeks off.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Finally...he is home! My suggestion ~ put a little kibble in his crate and put him in when you go for mail..or take a shower. Those short crate times will teach him you are coming back soon and that the crate is a good place for a small snack.  I love eyebrow babies and he is a cutie!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

he sure is adorable...I just love the black and tans!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! Glad that you & George are home =) He's a doll!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

That is good you will have lots of time with George.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We're enjoying reading about your experiences...vicariously living with a puppy for those of us without one in the house. Keep posting!

It's good you are getting him used to the bag now, it will pay off for the rest of his life.

Sleep well, both of you!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Mike, your Georgie is just wonderful! Yes, it's chaotic at first as you both get to know one another, but soon you will fall into a routine and get to know his habits. Enjoy every moment of puppyhood, laugh lots and roll with the punches, because it is over very soon. The rewards for your work and devotion are just huge , it's the gift that keeps on giving. . . .


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Just got up. Georgie had a tough time the first hour at bedtime whining and yiping but then went to sleep. Got up at about 3 am and let him pee and poop then whined a while and went to sleep again. Took a shower and george ran away with my underwear. Right now looking for my wallet, think george ate it lol. Gonna go out to the car and leave him in his pen and see how it goes


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like he did great if you only had to get up with him once! These guys LOVE underwear and socks so watch out! Mine steal them every chance they get. I'm surprised they haven't chewed through the laundry hampers!

Dale's idea is such a good one, I wish I'd done the kibble in the crate thing.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

George is so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hey Mike, just an idea. Many of us have started a thread with our dog's name as the subject line, then we post info and photos about our dog to that thread. How about starting a "George" thread with updates and photos for us! Then we'd know where to go and we can follow his growth while getting our puppy fix vicariously through you! (Without the middle of the night potty breaks for us!  )


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

mikeb - you might want to try soaking up a small small part of his pee-pee puddle with the wee-wee pad . George will then sniff it and know that this is where to go.
I tried this with a bit older Henry but not sure if at such a young age George will understand.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats!!!George is adorable. His color is great, and that face is so sweet!
Gina


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

He is so adorable! I am just a few weeks ahead of you with the puppy-thing, and it does get better...though at times it doesn't feel like it... Lots of Luck!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike, he's got such a cute face!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations, Mike! George is absolutely the cutest little "man" ! I love the coloring, and glad to hear his personality is what you were hoping for. You are in the roughest, but also cutest stage. Keep posting your questions and you will get many many answers and suggestions. And do remember to "baby proof" every day. I still go through the house before we leave and look for anything Jackson might chew or get into, especially shoes and socks.

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

One of the funniest parts of this stage is how they'll be playing one minute and sound asleep where they happened to fall the next!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

George is so cute. Congrats. Have lots of fun.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike,

Your matter-of-fact descriptions make me LOL. I want to turn it into a book. Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike, 
I love his name, his color, and his cute little face. I love hearing about Hav antics eep:, so keep the updates coming and the pictures too hoto:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

mikeb said:


> I don't know how much you want to know about life with george but I'll ramble on anyway. Having a hard time gettin a good pic by the time i take the pic he has moved to lick the camera. He is sleeping at my feet now. We just went to McDonalds for a sundae (for me). I keep him in sherpa bag till we get to teller then I let him out to greet teller. He doesnt really like being in sherpa bag but I cant handle him loose in car and he settles down in about 5 mins. I am really growing attached to this little guy despite his shenanigans. We are going to have our problems but he seems to be the friendliest, happiest little guy I ever met. I am introducing him to people in controlled situations, no walks and no meeting other dogs yet. Things will get easier and more fun when I can take him for walks and to classes. He has 1 ear that wants to flop over upside down, dunno if lots of dogs have that or not. WIll post more pics later.


In the beginning first couple of months.....I guess....I used LOTS of Bitter Apple Spray! Whatever I found Dexter chewing on and I did not like, it was sprayed....which included parts of carpet, edges of carpet, edges of sofa, wires, plastic plants...just whatever...........I still have the original spray bottle of the Apple Spray.

There is too many "No!" to say....so..........just spray it right after they bite on something.

Dexter's ears flop once in awhile, don't worry about it.

Are you tired yet? Constant supervision! Constant taking things out of their mouth inside and outside of the house!

Constant potty training!

We look forward to hearing your stories!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

moving to "Life with george" in coffee shop.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Mike!


----------

